# seeking artists to assit in creating a web comic



## schrammeck (Jun 25, 2011)

hey everyone.
how are you?

---------

so i've always had this idea for a web comic in my head. 

only problem is i have nerve damage in both my arms, that make them tremble uncontrollably. so i cant draw at all. not even with a computer.

thing is i can still write. 

----------
i'm looking for artists who would be willing to cover the art part of the comic. while i focus on the writing and the characters. 

it is an 18+ gay M/M comic. so keep that in mind. 

all artists are welcome. art skill doesn't matter so much to me. (i'd be a real hypocrite if it did.) 

if you can draw as well as blotch or jay naylor; SWEET! if not i dont care. your drawings are better than mine.

would like to have a page a week. but i understand you all have lives outside of the furry fandom.

for now i would just post them to FA. but if it gets popular enough i'd love to get my own site.
---------

figure i'll write out the 'script' for the days comic, send it to you, you draw the page send it to me for 'inspection' and then i post it to my account. you'll receive full credit for all the art, and if you wish you can post the same page on your account to prove you did the art. 

already have several characters created but i'm always looking for more. 

some chapters will be serious, and some will be funny. kind of like how concessions did it. (so bummed that ended)
-----------

so is anyone interested?

all i ask is that you direct me to a place where i can see your work.

really want this to happen.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh boy, here we go.

1 - If you want to attract an artist to draw your story, you actually need to put out samples of your writing. For one thing, the artist will want to know if you're any good at it before comitting time and effort, and for another, style of writing can affect style of drawing. If you write serious, a gritty style may be required. Light-hearted, dramatic and so on all call for a different style.

2 - Sending the days script? You need to work in advance. Where most webcomics stumble, is when they get drawn on the day they are meant to go up. Any delays or issues at home mean a late update. A buffer is the most important thing to have, and giving your artist a pile of scripts for several weeks is useful, especially if it's a continuous story instead of one-shot strips.

A full narrative may have things that recur, or important points that pop up in later pages, which the artist needs to be aware of, but won't know about without a wider view of the story than a single page can afford.

3 - Look for better people to look up to. No, you won't get a Blotch or Naylor drawing for you. Thank fuck, because they are terrible. Naylor's style has been getting more and more dumbed down over the years, and Blotch manages to hit the Uncanny Valley square in the nuts. Avoid idolising these people and look to real artists.

4 - The comic. Big problem here. Gay M/M. There are so many of these damn things. In fact, pretty much 90% of all the comics you see popping up on FA are in this category. And they are all terrible.

If you're desperate to make a webcomic, you want people to read it. If you want people to read it, you need to make it unique. A good way to make it fail, is to aim it at a single demographic, such as the gay community. If I recall, last time they did a census thing, gay/lesbian were about the 30% mark on all users. By making something specifically gay, you immediately remove 70% of the FA userbase from your sights.

Apart from that, pretty much every type of gay comic will be done by now. It'll always be some relationship drivel with a main character being persecuted for being gay, and a straight friend miraculously turning gay because 'everyone is gay underneath'.

You want to try and make something, leave the stupid audience-narrowing bilge and come up with something actually worth putting effort in to.


----------



## Ilayas (Jun 25, 2011)

If you really want this to happen write the script out first go looking for an artist second.  If you are willing to take the time and actually write the comic that will show any potential artists that you are serous about this and their time won't be wasted by working with you.  I think you should avoid name dropping artists who's style you admire as it might dissuade an artist who could be a good fit for you but who's artwork is not like Blotch or Mr. Naylor's.  I'm guessing you aren't actually paying anyone to do this so you're going to have to take what you can get.  

As to the story idea it's self, I honestly can say that it does not interest me in the lest.  It's not that a comic featuring hot man on man action can't be good it's just most that I've run across are not.  Your prowess at prose would have to be a lot better then the grammar and punctuation of your post seems to indicate you possess.  I'm not an English major, hell I'm horrible at grammar and spelling, but at lest I use something resembling proper sentences in my posts.  If you claim to be a writer you should take more care in how you write.  Particularly if you are trying to attract a potential artist with your writing skills.


----------



## schrammeck (Jun 25, 2011)

1. i do already have the script written. but i'm not gunna post of for all to see. 

2. i was just talking about sneding the script for the page over on one day, and then getting the page later. 

3. i happen to like jay naylor's and blotch's art. 

4. it's my story. i'll make the characters gay if i want.


----------



## schrammeck (Jun 25, 2011)

Ilayas said:


> If you really want this to happen write the script out first go looking for an artist second.  If you are willing to take the time and actually write the comic that will show any potential artists that you are serous about this and their time won't be wasted by working with you.  I think you should avoid name dropping artists who's style you admire as it might dissuade an artist who could be a good fit for you but who's artwork is not like Blotch or Mr. Naylor's.  I'm guessing you aren't actually paying anyone to do this so you're going to have to take what you can get.
> 
> As to the story idea it's self, I honestly can say that it does not interest me in the lest.  It's not that a comic featuring hot man on man action can't be good it's just most that I've run across are not.  Your prowess at prose would have to be a lot better then the grammar and punctuation of your post seems to indicate you possess.  I'm not an English major, hell I'm horrible at grammar and spelling, but at lest I use something resembling proper sentences in my posts.  If you claim to be a writer you should take more care in how you write.  Particularly if you are trying to attract a potential artist with your writing skills.


 
---------------

how can you not like a story line; when you dont even know what it is?

what's wrong with the way i write? 

i thought this was an online forum, not a college.


----------



## Ilayas (Jun 25, 2011)

schrammeck said:


> ---------------
> 
> how can you not like a story line; when you dont even know what it is?
> 
> ...



If you are too lazy to bother to take care with your forum posts that tells me a lot about the quality of writer you are.  This may not be college but it's not a chat room either.  You have plenty of time to use punctuation, capitalization, and spell check when making a post.  You don't seem to think these are important and yet you claim to be a writer. 

If you have the script done then that's fantastic!  Post it so that any potential artists can see.  As an added bonus you can prove to me just how great an writer you are when you are actually trying.  You could even prove me wrong and I would have to admit you are right; perhaps even apologize.  How can you loose?


----------



## Aden (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm sure a lot of artists are just going to be jumping over one another to "assit" a champion writer like yourself

Look, you need to show that you're a worthy and enjoyable person to work with. You're not exactly making the best case right now.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 25, 2011)

schrammeck said:


> 1. i do already have the script written. but i'm not gunna post of for all to see.


Good for you. You still need to provide a sample, so people know what they'd be dealing with. Some people like it when a script is just basic directions and the spoken parts, so they can get creative and draw it their way. Other people like the whole panel described so they can just draw exactly what the writer has in mind.

It's like a book. You wouldn't pick a book up at random and spend Â£5.99 on it. You'd read the synopsis first if you didn't know the author. Your sample is the synopsis for a potential artist.



> 2. i was just talking about sneding the script for the page over on one day, and then getting the page later.


Again, that implies the artist would only see the next page when it needs to be drawn. This is why people try to do things in chapters. Send a whole chapter of script at a tiime to an artist, they have all the info they need to draw it right. Simple.



> 3. i happen to like jay naylor's and blotch's art.


Good for you. Would you like a medal?



> 4. it's my story. i'll make the characters gay if i want.


 Listen, you dolt. I didn't say you couldn't make characters gay. I just said that restricting the whole thing to a gay orientation removes a massive amount of potential viewers.

But from that response, I can already tell that you've written it so everyone is either gay, or closet gay. because life works like that, right?

No, life has people of different orientations all over the damn place. Restricting a story to one subset reduces the number of people who would read. If you didn't want people to read it, you wouldn't want to create it. Where is the harm in making something about characters that aren't all gay? Or is this whole project a cheap and easy way to get someone to draw you your own personal wankfodder?


----------



## schrammeck (Oct 11, 2013)

i'm gunna have to agree with the creator of this thread. 
you were kind of a jerk to him. 

he had an idea and wanted help bringing his idea in reality, and you just shot him down without giving him a chance. 

way to go jerk.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 11, 2013)

LEL ERMAGERD SO FAHNNY I GEDDIT BECAUSE YOU'RE ACTUALLY THE OP HOLY SHIT GOOD ONE

Necroing is against the rules.


----------



## Deo (Oct 11, 2013)

schrammeck said:
			
		

> for now i would just post them to FA. but if it gets popular enough i'd love to get my own site.



Where the work is discussed you use the word US when the profits and credit gets discussed you use MY OWN
 yeah fuck ya too.

Also this is a shitty partnership, essentially what you are saying is "do what I tell you, and then I'll _inspect_ the work" all without pay.

You talk about your wants, but are completely unaware of any considerations towards the artist.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 12, 2013)

schrammeck said:


> i'm gunna have to agree with the creator of this thread.
> you were kind of a jerk to him.
> 
> he had an idea and wanted help bringing his idea in reality, and you just shot him down without giving him a chance.
> ...



So hows your webcomic coming along then? You've had two years to get it online.

I'm surprised if you haven't got anything yet, what with your winning personality.


----------



## Corto (Oct 12, 2013)

Why the fuck was this revived


----------

